# Even more little sharks



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Well, a shark. Just went for a couple hours this afternoon, so I only got one and some flounders. There happen to be some folks around so they took some photos for me.

I did my best to smile.


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

if those are little sharks, i cant wait to see the pics of the big one when you catch him


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

what are you catching them on?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

decent size tipper there! I bet it was fun on that spinning rod! i have a conventional long rod that i'll target them in the surf with every now and then. super fun and cool to watch them jump.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

you would think, but... that (100lb class) spinning rod/reel would crack a 50W in half in a tug-o-war


----------



## chugs (May 22, 2013)

Nice catch. Definitely gonna have to head out there this weekend for more fishing.:thumbsup:


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice, looks like a lot of fun


----------

